#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  ONU Intelbras 110 - Liberação

## cleicimar

Bom dia, há alguém utilizando a *ONU 110* da Intelbras?
(_http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/gpon/onu-110_)

E alguém utilizado ela em OLT da Fiberhome?
Como está o funcionamento?

Desde já, muito obrigado.

----------


## minelli

Bom dia a Onu 110+ roda em EPon e também em GPon. Sim ela é compatível com a FiberHome.

----------


## jcmaster85

Bom dia, qual o procedimento pra fazer ela funcionar na fiberhome? tenho aqui, ela reconhece no anm2000 é autorizada porem não alinha, se tiver algum procedimento favor repassar. Grato pela atenção.




> Bom dia a Onu 110+ roda em EPon e também em GPon. Sim ela é compatível com a FiberHome.

----------


## Genis

> Bom dia a Onu 110+ roda em EPon e também em GPon. Sim ela é compatível com a FiberHome.


a mesma ONU, funciona nas duas tecnologia?
EPon/GPon?

----------


## minelli

Sim exatamente @*Genis*.

----------


## cleicimar

> Bom dia, qual o procedimento pra fazer ela funcionar na fiberhome? tenho aqui, ela reconhece no anm2000 é autorizada porem não alinha, se tiver algum procedimento favor repassar. Grato pela atenção.


Também aconteceu isso aqui. Ela autoriza mas não alinha.
Caso alguém tenha alguma informação, poste aqui por favor.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Caros Parceiros do Fórum,

Desenvolvemos este material com a finalidade de auxiliar a tornar sua OLT FiberHome compatível com nossas ONU 110 e ONU 110 G, o documento contem os comandos necessários para fazer a compatibilidade, criação de bridges e a solução para alguns problemas.

Caso possuam qualquer dúvidas nossa equipe especializada em GPON fica a sua disposição no: http://www.intelbras.com.br/contato-suporte-tecnico

Segue material:

----------


## cleicimar

> Caros Parceiros do Fórum,
> 
> Desenvolvemos este material com a finalidade de auxiliar a tornar sua OLT FiberHome compatível com nossas ONU 110 e ONU 110 G, o documento contem os comandos necessários para fazer a compatibilidade, criação de bridges e a solução para alguns problemas.
> 
> Caso possuam qualquer dúvidas nossa equipe especializada em GPON fica a sua disposição no: http://www.intelbras.com.br/contato-suporte-tecnico
> 
> Segue material:


Muito obrigado pelo material. Já encaminhei pelo responsável, porém já identifiquei uma divergência.
No material vem as seguintes notas:

_"Nota 1: A ONU110 é identificada pelo modelo HG260 na OLT Fiberhome. 
Nota 2: A ONU110G é identificada pelo modelo AN5506-01-A1 na OLT Fiberhome.
Nota 3: O cliente não deve alterar o modelo atribuído automaticamente para as ONUs Intelbras."_

Porém quando ativo a *ONU110* ela vem como AN5506-02B, e não o HG260 como seria o correto.

Ainda estou realizando os procedimentos recomendados.

----------


## cleicimar

Bem, tive avanços.
A ONU funcionou, mas preciso configurar o PPPoE nela manualmente.
Só não conseguimos através do sistema de gerenciamento que utilizamos.
Não sei se seria a questão do sistema ou da ONU.

Fico no aguardo de mais informações.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Muito obrigado pelo material. Já encaminhei pelo responsável, porém já identifiquei uma divergência.
> No material vem as seguintes notas:
> 
> _"Nota 1: A ONU110 é identificada pelo modelo HG260 na OLT Fiberhome. 
> Nota 2: A ONU110G é identificada pelo modelo AN5506-01-A1 na OLT Fiberhome.
> Nota 3: O cliente não deve alterar o modelo atribuído automaticamente para as ONUs Intelbras."_
> 
> Porém quando ativo a *ONU110* ela vem como AN5506-02B, e não o HG260 como seria o correto.
> 
> Ainda estou realizando os procedimentos recomendados.


Olá cleicimar,

A principal recomendação que fazemos é não alterar o modelo que foi atribuído automaticamente, na maioria dos casos é o modelo relatado no manual mas caso na sua esteja funcionando com o modelo informado ficamos felizes!

Att, 
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bem, tive avanços.
> A ONU funcionou, mas preciso configurar o PPPoE nela manualmente.
> Só não conseguimos através do sistema de gerenciamento que utilizamos.
> Não sei se seria a questão do sistema ou da ONU.
> 
> Fico no aguardo de mais informações.


Olá cleicimar,

O PPPoE deve ser configurado manualmente na ONU, já que o "sistema de gerencia" utiliza alguns parâmetros proprietários da FiberHome, portanto inviabilizando. Portanto deve-se proceder conforme exemplificação do material!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## kanwulf

Aqui funcionou, eu tava apanhando por quê estava ativando aquele campo de VLAN, liguei la no suporte e me informaram que esse campo só é utilizado para EPON.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Aqui funcionou, eu tava apanhando por quê estava ativando aquele campo de VLAN, liguei la no suporte e me informaram que esse campo só é utilizado para EPON.


Há vá!

----------


## avatar52

> Aqui funcionou, eu tava apanhando por quê estava ativando aquele campo de VLAN, liguei la no suporte e me informaram que esse campo só é utilizado para EPON.


E o que tem a ver VLAN com EPON?

----------


## innoscent

Gostaria de saber com faz pra pode usar a ONU 110 no *Chassi EPON Furukawa 16 Slots FK-C32-RAC*

----------


## innoscent

Gostaria de saber como faz pra fazer pra usar essa ONU 110 no *Chassi EPON Furukawa 16 Slots FK-C32-RAC*

----------


## elielton

Pessoal q tem usado ONU intelbras G110 em modo EPON tem conseguindo atingir 100 megas com ela, estamos fazendo teste e com ela está dando só 85Mbps, pelo que andei pesquisando é limitação da ONU.

----------


## cristianojpr

Eu não consegui fazer ela autenticar na OLT V-Solution, ela registra mais o cliente não autentica.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Eu não consegui fazer ela autenticar na OLT V-Solution, ela registra mais o cliente não autentica.


Olá cristianojpr,

Nosso suporte pegou um caso parecido com o seu, faça o seguinte teste, com a fibra conectada na ONU e na OLT desligue e ligue a ONU e veja se a ONU aparece em sua OLT.

Lembrado que a mesma funcionará em bridge, a autenticação será feita em um computador ou roteador.

----------


## cristianojpr

Mesmo atualizando para última versão 1.0.14 ela não conectou, eu estava usando algumas delas na rede tranquilamente quando reiniciei a central e nenhuma mais funcionou, o suporte diz que não pode ajudar pois não garantem o funcionamento a não ser na OLT Intelbras, Ora, então porque colocar o produto no mercado com videos dizendo que funciona com tudo, tem até um vídeo de uma feira de negócios que o consultor da Intelbras está dizendo que se ela não reconhecer na sua OLT é pra ligar pro suporte que eles fazem reconhecer. Muita sacanagem isso, eu ainda sou pequeno e tenho poucas unidades, ainda assim foi um prejuízo considerável sem contar a mão de obra pra trocar os clientes pra outro modelo de ONU, e se eu não tivesse outro modelo compatível em estoque? Falta de colocar na esfera judicial e obrigar eles a resolver isso.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Mesmo atualizando para última versão 1.0.14 ela não conectou, eu estava usando algumas delas na rede tranquilamente quando reiniciei a central e nenhuma mais funcionou, o suporte diz que não pode ajudar pois não garantem o funcionamento a não ser na OLT Intelbras, Ora, então porque colocar o produto no mercado com videos dizendo que funciona com tudo, tem até um vídeo de uma feira de negócios que o consultor da Intelbras está dizendo que se ela não reconhecer na sua OLT é pra ligar pro suporte que eles fazem reconhecer. Muita sacanagem isso, eu ainda sou pequeno e tenho poucas unidades, ainda assim foi um prejuízo considerável sem contar a mão de obra pra trocar os clientes pra outro modelo de ONU, e se eu não tivesse outro modelo compatível em estoque? Falta de colocar na esfera judicial e obrigar eles a resolver isso.


Olá cristianojpr, 

Realmente não temos um guia oficial de compatibilização com a V-Solution, porem alguns usuários realizaram a compatibilização com o guia utilizado na CIANET, tente seguir esse guia, caso encontre dificuldades nos informe um telefone para contato e o melhor horário para ligarmos.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...olt_cianet.pdf

----------


## felipest

AveMariia, graças a Deus que vi esse poste, já fechando 50 delas para começar a usar, e pará com as fiberhome q estão super caras...
Amém q nao ter esse tipo de dor de cabeçaaaaa

----------


## Zeroberto

> Bom dia, há alguém utilizando a *ONU 110* da Intelbras?
> (_http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/gpon/onu-110_)
> 
> E alguém utilizado ela em OLT da Fiberhome?
> Como está o funcionamento?
> 
> Desde já, muito obrigado.


Podes utilizar a GRG-21000 da Digistar. Opera com Fiberhome e Huawei também.
Consultar [email protected]

----------


## elielton

> Podes utilizar a GRG-21000 da Digistar. Opera com Fiberhome e Huawei também.
> Consultar [email protected]


já tentei contato com a Digistar para cotação até o momento não consegui.

----------

